# unplanned buys at a show



## myxodex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last weekend I was at a small show and bought 2 paphs and 2 neofinetias,
The Paphs were P. tranlieanum (two growths both with sheaths showing) and P tortipetalum (= bullenianum). 
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

in sheat too. great pick ups. please do post pics when the time comes  which neos did you get?


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Paphs-shmaphs. Which Neofinetia's did you get : ) You never have divulged any info on your Neofinetia collection if I am not mistaken. I think I am up to ten varieties, and that is not enough.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 19, 2006)

I only have 4 varieties


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes Ron, but when you tell which varieties you have and I realize I don't have one or more of them, I still feel envious. : )

This is what I have...

Awaharibeni
Yoroidoushi (formerly Chousensetsu)
Fuuran
Honamijishi
Onami Seikai
Ootakamaru
Setsuzan
Shishikouryu
Syutenno
Tomakongo
Corulea ‘Dong Chon Hong’ x Magenta ‘Joo Chon Wang’

And soon a benisuzume.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Paphs-shmaphs.




OH!! 
Such blasphemy!! :fight:


----------



## dustywoman (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree. 
It's all about the Paphs & Slippers!! oke:


----------



## myxodex (Oct 20, 2006)

neo's neo's ... what can I say but not having at least one of these is a sad hole in any orchid collection ! The neo's will get to you non-believers eventually ... resistance is futile ... you will be... oke: 

The 2 neos got were Awaharibeni and Isechabo ... and I'm kicking myself that I didn't get the nice Tamakongo they had as well. These join Shutennou, Hisue, Seikai, Benisuzume and the standard white form in my neos patch.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2006)

nice neo collection...=)


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had trouble growing Neo's, they don't seem to want to be treated like a Paph micranthum. I have 2, a seedling of Amani island race, and a lost tag of one of the fancy named Japanese cultivars. It gives me a headache when I try to figure out which one it is. The person who gave it to me lost the tag, so I don't have the benefit of a 'Vague but True" recollection to start from. It is not growing particularly well either. So what is the secret to growing these things? OR should I just stick to micranthum & armeniacum which grow well for me?


----------



## myxodex (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Leo,
I'm only a beginner so all I can pass on is what I've heard and what seems to work for me. I started growing potted in bark because that is how my first plants arrived. I was advised to grow them Japanese style on a mound of sphag. Since I've switched to this method I've had much better growth. You don't want to fill the whole pot with sphag ... i.e approx half of the moss should be in the mound ... the idea is you want the sphag to dry out in 4 to 5 days after watering ... this means that the ratio of the exposed area of the moss to the total mass of the moss must be right for your conditions. For example you can build the moss mound over an inverted net pot so that what looks like a solid moss mound is hollow in the centre. Many say that good air movement is important ... and this of course fits in with what I said above ... the quicker your moss dries the more freely you can water and the happier your plants will be. Some say let the moss dry out completely ... others that it should never dry out but be almost dry before watering again. Some feed sparingly while one Japanese grower says don't feed at all (bit extreme I would think)? If you feed too much the moss goes dark green and slimy ... blue-green algae are best avoided while some algal growth on the moss is almost unavoidable. Moderate to fairly bright light levels is something most agree on. Can be grown cool to intermediate ... apparently adaptable.

Some folk have found that growing them mounted works best for them ... and I think (?) I remember someone in this forum grows them in s/h. I suspect that, although they can be grown in fine bark, this is the most difficult to get right for these plants. 

Maybe the other Neo grower's can add their methods.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2006)

I only have a few neos

~Syutenno x1
~Tomakongo x2
~Ira's Electric Circus x2 
~Coerulea Dong Chon Hong compot 
~standard white x1

I love neos their not space hogs 

I have the standard white neo in an s/h setup with prime agra. Everything else aside the compot are in clay pots with sphag and coco fiber all of which are in one bag that I close during the day and open at night. Then I remove them from the bag once a week to let them dry out. The compot is in a bag during day and remove from the bag at night. I don't know if they like my treatment but we'll see.


----------



## Marco (Oct 27, 2006)

i just found a spike on my standard white :clap: This is my second standard white. My very first standard white I got from LIJane was in spike and well um I killed it like a week later by leaving it on the windowsill for 2 days during a 100 degree heatwave . So I felt guilty and bought this stardard white shortly thereafter . I'll post pictures when its ready


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 21, 2007)

Neo, schmeo

What happened with the Paph tranlieanum?????????


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

IdahoOrchid said:


> What happened with the Paph tranlieanum?????????



I think photos went up this morning, and it's very nice, btw!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> My very first standard white I got from LIJane was in spike and well um I killed it like a week later by leaving it on the windowsill for 2 days during a 100 degree heatwave . So I felt guilty and bought this stardard white shortly thereafter.


Hey if you had kept quiet you might have fooled her into thinking what a great grower you are.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 21, 2007)

I grow most of my Neos with the mound of moss method. I use the small cymbidium pots from Purple Clay filled with corks and the moss ball set on top of it. They dry out in about 2-3 days. The monster I don't bother with that and just use a plastic net pot full of sphagnum. 

Not a Neo but grown the same way, Den. moniliforme Hakaturu






Higashidemiyako





Ogonmaru


----------

